# [XORG]Problème de lancement(résolu)

## mysix

voilà mon problème quand je lance startx :

```
mygen ~ # startx

xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.3250

X.Org X Server 1.6.5

Release Date: 2009-10-11

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux mygen 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 #1 SMP Fri Apr 2 15:50:13 CEST 2010 i686

Build Date: 02 April 2010  03:04:59PM

 

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Apr  4 13:23:52 2010

(==) Using default built-in configuration (30 lines)

Fatal server error:

Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify busIDs        for all framebuffer devices

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

giving up.

xinit:  No such file or directory (errno 2):  unable to connect to X server

xinit:  No such process (errno 3):  Server error.

mygen ~ # 
```

Il faut savoir que je n'ai pas créer de xorg.conf

Alors j'en ai créer un automatiquement : X -configure

et je l'ai placé dans le répertoire /etc/X11/xorg.conf

J'ai aussi au préalable installé kde4.

Mais lors de la configuration automatique, j'ai un message d'erreur :

```
mygen ~ # X -configure

X.Org X Server 1.6.5

Release Date: 2009-10-11

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux mygen 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 #1 SMP Fri Apr 2 15:50:13 CEST 2010 i686

Build Date: 02 April 2010  03:04:59PM

 

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Apr  4 13:29:37 2010

List of video drivers:

        nv

        mach64

        nvidia

        tdfx

        neomagic

        glint

        radeon

        intel

        trident

        mga

        ati

        r128

        openchrome

        vmware

        savage

        sis

        fbdev

        vesa

FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r10/video/nvidia.ko): Invalid module format

(EE) NVIDIA: Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module. Please check your

(EE) NVIDIA:     system's kernel log for additional error messages.

(EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module-specific error, 0)

(++) Using config file: "/root/xorg.conf.new"

Xorg detected your mouse at device /dev/input/mice.

Please check your config if the mouse is still not

operational, as by default Xorg tries to autodetect

the protocol.

Your xorg.conf file is /root/xorg.conf.new

To test the server, run 'X -config /root/xorg.conf.new'

mygen ~ #
```

Une erreur sur le pilote NVIDIA. Faut savoir que j'ai auparavant installé les drivers nvidia avec la commande emerge.

Bon j'ai finalement regardé ma config de xorg.conf qui me semble correct mise à part qu'il n'a pas pris en compte mon deuxième écran.

XORG.CONF

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dri2"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "dbe"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        #DisplaySize      300   220     # mm

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "DEL"

        ModelName    "DELL 1503FP"

        HorizSync    30.0 - 60.0

        VertRefresh  60.0 - 75.0

        Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Rotate"                    # [<str>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "FlatPanel"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPDither"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"                # <i>

        #Option     "FPScale"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPTweak"                   # <i>

        #Option     "DualHead"                  # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nv"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "G73 [GeForce 7600 GT]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

```

Merci de toute l'aide que vous pouvez m'apporter.Last edited by mysix on Tue Apr 06, 2010 3:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## KeNNys

tu as quoi dans ton make.conf section INPUT_DEVICES et VIDEO_CARDS.

Deja je te conseillerais de supprimer ton xorg.conf inutile avec hal.

que te donne /etc/init.d/hald staus et /etc/init.d/dbus status ?

----------

## mysix

make.conf :

```

# Pour avoir le clavier et la souris

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"

# Configuration de la carte video

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia"

mygen ~ # 
```

hald:

```
mygen ~ # /etc/init.d/hald status

 * status:  started

mygen ~ # 
```

dbus:

```
mygen ~ # /etc/init.d/dbus status

 * status:  started

mygen ~ # 
```

----------

## KeNNys

Donc ton ha est bien lance tu n'a pas besoin du xorg.conf.

Supprime le lance ensuite un startx et mets nous ton xorg.log.

----------

## mysix

```
mygen ~ # more /var/log/Xorg.0.log

X.Org X Server 1.6.5

Release Date: 2009-10-11

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux mygen 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 #1 SMP Fri Apr 2 15:50:13 CEST 2010 i686

Build Date: 02 April 2010  03:04:59PM

 

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sun Apr  4 21:58:52 2010

(II) Loader magic: 0x1aa0

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

        X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

        X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

        X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0391:0000:0000 nVidia Corporation G73 [GeForce 7600 GT] rev 161, Mem @ 0xfd000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xfc000000/16777216

, I/O @ 0x0000cc00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(==) Using default built-in configuration (30 lines)

(==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---

        Section "Device"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default nv Device 0"

                Driver  "nv"

        EndSection

        Section "Screen"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default nv Screen 0"

                Device  "Builtin Default nv Device 0"

        EndSection

        Section "Device"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

                Driver  "vesa"

        EndSection

        Section "Screen"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

                Device  "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

        EndSection

        Section "Device"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

                Driver  "fbdev"

        EndSection

        Section "Screen"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

                Device  "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

        EndSection

        Section "ServerLayout"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default Layout"

                Screen  "Builtin Default nv Screen 0"

                Screen  "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

                Screen  "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

        EndSection

(==) --- End of built-in configuration ---

(==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default nv Screen 0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default nv Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default nv Screen 0".

        Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0".

        Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0" (2)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0".

        Using a default monitor configuration.

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(==) FontPath set to:

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.

        If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) System resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "nv"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module nv

(II) UnloadModule: "nv"

(EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

(II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

(II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

mygen ~ # 
```

----------

## xaviermiller

Attends, tu as une NVidia ?

Si tu as installé le pilote propriétaire, il te faut un fichier xorg.conf minimal mentionnant qu'il faut utiliser le pilote nvidia (sinon, XOrg essaiera nv).

Et faire 

```
eselect opengl set nvidia
```

----------

## Poussin

Petite question qui ne va peut-être pas faire avancer le schimlblick: Ce n'était pas une intel ta carte graphique toi il y peu?

Autre question: As-tu changé de noyau (de version j'entends) depuis l'installation de xorg-server.

Normalement tu NE dois PAS installer les pilotes nvidia à la main. Si ton paramètre VIDEO_CARDS est bien configuré (avant d'emerge xorg...) il le gère tout seul. C'est la même chose pour les INPUT_DEVICES et plein d'autres choses qui peuvent être configurée via USE.

----------

## mysix

non, je n'ai pas changé de version du noyau.

Et vu que ca ne marchais pas, oui j'ai installé manuellement nvidia.

Une fois avec emerge nvidia-drivers et une autre fois avec le paquet sur le sitee officiel de nvidia.

Oui effectivement, j'avais une carte intel mais sur un autre portable que d'ailleurs j'ai renvoyé pour des faux dans le contrat. enfin bref   :Laughing: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Jamais installer les drivers nvidia à la main, ça fout un bordel pas possible !

Cherche la commande pour désinstaller le .run et réinstalle les drivers avec  emerge -1 nvidia-drivers.

L'erreur c'est que ton noyau n'arrive pas à charger le module nvidia donc X --configure utilise nv et comme le pilote nv n'est pas installé...

essaye de faire un modprobe nvidia à la main et donne l'erreur retourné par la commande ainsi que les dernières lignes de dmesg.

recompiler le noyau peut aussi être utile, la version de GCC à peut-être changé entre la compilation du noyau et celle du module nvidia (ça peut causer des erreurs)

----------

## mysix

le noyau je l'ai déjà recompilé, et le modprob ne retourne aucune erreur.

Mais l'installation des drivers nvidia me pose problème maintenant :

```
mygen ~ # emerge -pv1 nvidia-drivers

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-190.42-r3  USE="-acpi -custom-cflags -gtk (-multilib)" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB

mygen ~ # 
```

C'est étrange, encore aujourd'hui j'ai réussi à l'installer   :Confused: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

C'est quoi le problème ?

----------

## mysix

le problème est que je n'arrive pas démarrer mon xorg.

Et le principale problème se trouve dans les drivers NVIDIA.

Mais le truc c'est que a présent je n'arrive plus a installer :

```
mygen ~ # emerge x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-190.42-r3

 * NVIDIA-Linux-x86-190.42-pkg0.run RMD160 SHA1 SHA256 size ;-) ...                                                                                           [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                          [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums ;-) ...                                                                                                                        [ ok ]

 * CPV:  x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-190.42-r3

 * REPO: gentoo

 * USE:  elibc_glibc kernel_linux userland_GNU x86

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found kernel object directory:

 *     /lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r10/build

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.31-gentoo-r10

 * Checking for MTRR support ...                                                                                                                               [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking NVIDIA-Linux-x86-190.42-pkg0.run to /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-190.42-r3/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-190.42-pkg0

>>> Source unpacked in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-190.42-r3/work

>>> Preparing source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-190.42-r3/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-190.42-pkg0 ...

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-defines.patch ...                                                                                                                       [ ok ]

 * Applying NVIDIA_glx-glheader.patch ...                                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Converting NVIDIA-Linux-x86-190.42-pkg0/usr/src/nv/Makefile.kbuild to use M= instead of SUBDIRS= ...                                                        [ ok ]

>>> Source prepared.

>>> Configuring source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-190.42-r3/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-190.42-pkg0 ...

>>> Source configured.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-190.42-r3/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-190.42-pkg0 ...

 * Preparing nvidia module

make -j3 HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS= IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r10/build HOST_CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module 

Your kernel was configured to include nvidiafb support!

The nvidiafb driver conflicts with the NVIDIA driver, please

reconfigure your kernel and *disable* nvidiafb support, then

try installing the NVIDIA kernel module again.

*** Failed nvidiafb sanity check. Bailing out! ***

make[1]: *** [build-sanity-checks] Error 1

make: *** [module] Error 2

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-190.42-r3 failed:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux           SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r10/build HOST_CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4077:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3019:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                                               CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                                     LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                                           ${BUILD_FIXES}                                          ${BUILD_PARAMS}                     ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-190.42-r3',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-190.42-r3'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-190.42-r3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-190.42-r3/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-190.42-r3/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-190.42-pkg0'

>>> Failed to emerge x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-190.42-r3, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-190.42-r3/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-190.42-r3:

 * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-190.42-r3 failed:

 *   Unable to emake HOSTCC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=i686-pc-linux-gnu- LDFLAGS=  IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux           SYSOUT=/lib/modules/2.6.31-gentoo-r10/build HOST_CC=i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module

 * 

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   54:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 4077:  Called linux-mod_src_compile

 *   environment, line 3019:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *               eval "emake HOSTCC=\"$(tc-getBUILD_CC)\"                                               CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}-                                     LDFLAGS=\"$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)\"                                           ${BUILD_FIXES}                                          ${BUILD_PARAMS}                     ${BUILD_TARGETS} " || die "Unable to emake HOSTCC="$(tc-getBUILD_CC)" CROSS_COMPILE=${CHOST}- LDFLAGS="$(get_abi_LDFLAGS)" ${BUILD_FIXES} ${BUILD_PARAMS} ${BUILD_TARGETS}";

 * 

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-190.42-r3',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-190.42-r3'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-190.42-r3/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-190.42-r3/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-190.42-r3/work/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-190.42-pkg0'

mygen ~ # 
```

ici dans la variable USE, tout est bleu  :Rolling Eyes: 

```
mygen ~ # emerge -pv1 nvidia-drivers

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-190.42-r3  USE="-acpi -custom-cflags -gtk (-multilib)" 0 kB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Your kernel was configured to include nvidiafb support!

The nvidiafb driver conflicts with the NVIDIA driver, please

reconfigure your kernel and *disable* nvidiafb support, then

try installing the NVIDIA kernel module again.

*** Failed nvidiafb sanity check. Bailing out! *** 

Parfois trouver les erreurs est un peu difficile dans l'avalanche de lignes   :Laughing: 

Vire le support de nvidiafb ça ira mieux ! Il ets incompatible avec le driver proprio pour X, personnellement j'utilise uvesafb à la place.

----------

## mysix

merci !

Mais ca c'était un problème que j'ai rajouté   :Laughing: 

Voilà mon problème initial :

```
mygen ~ # startx

xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.6865

X.Org X Server 1.6.5

Release Date: 2009-10-11

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux mygen 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 #1 SMP Fri Apr 2 15:50:13 CEST 2010 i686

Build Date: 02 April 2010  03:04:59PM

 

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Apr  5 00:31:07 2010

(==) Using default built-in configuration (30 lines)

(EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

giving up.

xinit:  No such file or directory (errno 2):  unable to connect to X server

xinit:  No such process (errno 3):  Server error.

mygen ~ # 
```

et voilà son log :

```
mygen ~ # more /var/log/Xorg.0.log

X.Org X Server 1.6.5

Release Date: 2009-10-11

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux mygen 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 #1 SMP Fri Apr 2 15:50:13 CEST 2010 i686

Build Date: 02 April 2010  03:04:59PM

 

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Apr  5 00:31:07 2010

(II) Loader magic: 0x1aa0

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

        X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

        X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

        X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0391:0000:0000 nVidia Corporation G73 [GeForce 7600 GT] rev 161, Mem @ 0xfd000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xfc000000/16777216, I/O @

 0x0000cc00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(==) Using default built-in configuration (30 lines)

(==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---

        Section "Device"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default nv Device 0"

                Driver  "nv"

        EndSection

        Section "Screen"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default nv Screen 0"

                Device  "Builtin Default nv Device 0"

        EndSection

        Section "Device"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

                Driver  "vesa"

        EndSection

        Section "Screen"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

                Device  "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

        EndSection

        Section "Device"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

                Driver  "fbdev"

        EndSection

        Section "Screen"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

                Device  "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

        EndSection

        Section "ServerLayout"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default Layout"

                Screen  "Builtin Default nv Screen 0"

                Screen  "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

                Screen  "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

        EndSection

(==) --- End of built-in configuration ---

(==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default nv Screen 0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default nv Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default nv Screen 0".

        Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0".

        Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0" (2)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0".

        Using a default monitor configuration.

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(==) FontPath set to:

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.

        If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) System resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "nv"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module nv

(II) UnloadModule: "nv"

(EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module vesa

(II) UnloadModule: "vesa"

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

(WW) Warning, couldn't open module fbdev

(II) UnloadModule: "fbdev"

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

mygen ~ # 
```

----------

## Poussin

 *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vire le support de nvidiafb ça ira mieux ! Il ets incompatible avec le driver proprio pour X, personnellement j'utilise uvesafb à la place.

 

Tu ne le trouves pas super lent l'uvesafb? Perso je suis repassé sur du vesafb

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *mysix wrote:*   

> merci !
> 
> Mais ca c'était un problème que j'ai rajouté  
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> (EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0) 
> 
> (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)
> 
> (EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)
> ...

 

Ton problème c'est que tu n'a que nvidia dans VIDEO_CARDS et comme ton driver nvidia n'est pas installé (ou refuse de se charger à cause de nvidiafb) ben du coup to server X il n'a aucun pilote pour gérer l'affichage, donc soit :

- Tu adapte ta configuration pour que le driver nvidia marche

- Tu ajoute nv vesa ou fbdev à ton VIDEO_CARDS pour utiliser ce driver.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *Poussin wrote:*   

>  *GentooUser@Clubic wrote:*   
> 
> Vire le support de nvidiafb ça ira mieux ! Il ets incompatible avec le driver proprio pour X, personnellement j'utilise uvesafb à la place. 
> 
> Tu ne le trouves pas super lent l'uvesafb? Perso je suis repassé sur du vesafb

 C'est vrai que c'est lent (surtout sur amd64 ou on n'a accès qu'au mode redraw) mais j'ai jamais essayé vesafb (je suis passé direct de vesafb-tng à uvesafb) je vais jeter un œil.

----------

## mysix

ok, alors j'ai ajouté ce que tu m'as dis dans make.conf mais j'ai toujours ce message:

```

X.Org X Server 1.6.5

Release Date: 2009-10-11

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux mygen 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 #1 SMP Fri Apr 2 15:50:13 CEST 2010 i686

Build Date: 02 April 2010  03:04:59PM

 

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Apr  5 01:01:42 2010

(==) Using default built-in configuration (30 lines)

(EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) Failed to load module "fbdev" (module does not exist, 0)

(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:

no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

giving up.

xinit:  No such file or directory (errno 2):  unable to connect to X server

xinit:  No such process (errno 3):  Server error.

mygen ~ # 

```

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

emerge -avuND world après  :Wink: 

mais ce n'est pas la solution, ces drivers sont très lents (sauf nv dont la seule limitation est de ne pas faire la 3D)

----------

## mysix

merci ! Y a de l'évolution...

J'ai mis nv

now...

Un autre message d'erreur :

```
mygen ~ # startx

xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.21874

X.Org X Server 1.6.5

Release Date: 2009-10-11

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux mygen 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 #1 SMP Fri Apr 2 15:50:13 CEST 2010 i686

Build Date: 02 April 2010  03:04:59PM

 

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Apr  5 01:31:23 2010

(==) Using default built-in configuration (30 lines)

Fatal server error:

Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify busIDs        for all framebuffer devices

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

giving up.

xinit:  No such file or directory (errno 2):  unable to connect to X server

xinit:  No such process (errno 3):  Server error.

mygen ~ # 
```

voici le log dans la joie et la bonne humeur...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

```
mygen ~ # more /var/log/Xorg.0.log

X.Org X Server 1.6.5

Release Date: 2009-10-11

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux mygen 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 #1 SMP Fri Apr 2 15:50:13 CEST 2010 i686

Build Date: 02 April 2010  03:04:59PM

 

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Apr  5 01:31:23 2010

(II) Loader magic: 0x1aa0

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

        X.Org Video Driver: 5.0

        X.Org XInput driver : 4.0

        X.Org Server Extension : 2.0

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 7

(--) PCI:*(0:1:0:0) 10de:0391:0000:0000 nVidia Corporation G73 [GeForce 7600 GT] rev 161, Mem @ 0xfd000000/16777216, 0xd0000000/268435456, 0xfc000000/16777216, I/O @

 0x0000cc00/128, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(==) Using default built-in configuration (30 lines)

(==) --- Start of built-in configuration ---

        Section "Device"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default nv Device 0"

                Driver  "nv"

        EndSection

        Section "Screen"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default nv Screen 0"

                Device  "Builtin Default nv Device 0"

        EndSection

        Section "Device"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

                Driver  "vesa"

        EndSection

        Section "Screen"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

                Device  "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

        EndSection

        Section "Device"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

                Driver  "fbdev"

        EndSection

        Section "Screen"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

                Device  "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

        EndSection

        Section "ServerLayout"

                Identifier      "Builtin Default Layout"

                Screen  "Builtin Default nv Screen 0"

                Screen  "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0"

                Screen  "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0"

        EndSection

(==) --- End of built-in configuration ---

(==) ServerLayout "Builtin Default Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default nv Screen 0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default nv Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default nv Screen 0".

        Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default vesa Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default vesa Screen 0".

        Using a default monitor configuration.

(**) |-->Screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0" (2)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "<default monitor>"

(**) |   |-->Device "Builtin Default fbdev Device 0"

(==) No monitor specified for screen "Builtin Default fbdev Screen 0".

        Using a default monitor configuration.

(==) Automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/misc/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" does not exist.

        Entry deleted from font path.

(==) FontPath set to:

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(II) Cannot locate a core pointer device.

(II) Cannot locate a core keyboard device.

(II) The server relies on HAL to provide the list of input devices.

        If no devices become available, reconfigure HAL or disable AllowEmptyInput.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) System resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(==) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dri2"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri2.so

(II) Module dri2: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 2.0

(II) Loading extension DRI2

(II) LoadModule: "nv"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nv_drv.so

(II) Module nv: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 2.1.16

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) LoadModule: "vesa"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//vesa_drv.so

(II) Module vesa: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 2.3.0

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) LoadModule: "fbdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//fbdev_drv.so

(II) Module fbdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 0.4.1

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) NV: driver for NVIDIA chipsets: RIVA 128, RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2,

        Unknown TNT2, Vanta, RIVA TNT2 Ultra, RIVA TNT2 Model 64,

        Aladdin TNT2, GeForce 256, GeForce DDR, Quadro, GeForce2 MX/MX 400,

        GeForce2 MX 100/200, GeForce2 Go, Quadro2 MXR/EX/Go,

        GeForce2 Integrated GPU, GeForce2 GTS, GeForce2 Ti, GeForce2 Ultra,

        Quadro2 Pro, GeForce4 MX 460, GeForce4 MX 440, GeForce4 MX 420,

        GeForce4 MX 440-SE, GeForce4 440 Go, GeForce4 420 Go,

        GeForce4 420 Go 32M, GeForce4 460 Go, Quadro4 550 XGL,

        GeForce4 440 Go 64M, Quadro NVS, Quadro4 500 GoGL,

        GeForce4 410 Go 16M, GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X,

        GeForce4 MX 440SE with AGP8X, GeForce4 MX 420 with AGP8X,

        GeForce4 MX 4000, GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 488 Go, Quadro4 580 XGL,

        Quadro4 NVS 280 SD, Quadro4 380 XGL, Quadro NVS 50 PCI,

        GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU, GeForce3,

        GeForce3 Ti 200, GeForce3 Ti 500, Quadro DCC, GeForce4 Ti 4600,

        GeForce4 Ti 4400, GeForce4 Ti 4200, Quadro4 900 XGL, Quadro4 750 XGL,

        Quadro4 700 XGL, GeForce4 Ti 4800, GeForce4 Ti 4200 with AGP8X,

        GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE, GeForce4 4200 Go, Quadro4 700 GoGL,

        Quadro4 980 XGL, Quadro4 780 XGL, GeForce FX 5800 Ultra,

        GeForce FX 5800, Quadro FX 2000, Quadro FX 1000,

        GeForce FX 5600 Ultra, GeForce FX 5600, GeForce FX 5600XT,

        GeForce FX Go5600, GeForce FX Go5650, Quadro FX Go700,

        GeForce FX 5200, GeForce FX 5200 Ultra, GeForce FX 5200,

        GeForce FX 5200LE, GeForce FX Go5200, GeForce FX Go5250,

        GeForce FX 5500, GeForce FX 5100, GeForce FX Go5200 32M/64M,

        Quadro NVS 55/280 PCI, Quadro FX 500/600 PCI,

        GeForce FX Go53xx Series, GeForce FX Go5100, GeForce FX 5900 Ultra,

        GeForce FX 5900, GeForce FX 5900XT, GeForce FX 5950 Ultra,

        GeForce FX 5900ZT, Quadro FX 3000, Quadro FX 700,

        GeForce FX 5700 Ultra, GeForce FX 5700, GeForce FX 5700LE,

        GeForce FX 5700VE, GeForce FX Go5700, GeForce FX Go5700,

        Quadro FX Go1000, Quadro FX 1100, GeForce 6800 Ultra, GeForce 6800,

        GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 XE, GeForce 6800 XT, GeForce 6800 GT,

        GeForce 6800 GT, GeForce 6800 GS, GeForce 6800 XT, Quadro FX 4000,

        GeForce 6800 GS, GeForce 6800, GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 XT,

        GeForce Go 6800, GeForce Go 6800 Ultra, Quadro FX Go1400,

        Quadro FX 3450/4000 SDI, Quadro FX 1400, GeForce 6600 GT,

        GeForce 6600, GeForce 6600 LE, GeForce 6600 VE, GeForce Go 6600,

        GeForce 6610 XL, GeForce Go 6600 TE/6200 TE, GeForce 6700 XL,

        GeForce Go 6600, GeForce Go 6600 GT, Quadro NVS 440, Quadro FX 550,

        Quadro FX 550, Quadro FX 540, GeForce 6200, GeForce 6500,

        GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM), GeForce 6200SE TurboCache(TM),

        GeForce 6200 LE, GeForce Go 6200, Quadro NVS 285, GeForce Go 6400,

        GeForce Go 6200, GeForce Go 6400, GeForce 6250, GeForce 7100 GS,

        GeForce 6800, GeForce 6800 LE, GeForce 6800 GT, GeForce 6800 XT,

        GeForce 6200, GeForce 6200 A-LE, GeForce 7800 GTX, GeForce 7800 GTX,

        GeForce 7800 GT, GeForce 7800 GS, GeForce 7800 SLI, GeForce Go 7800,

        GeForce Go 7800 GTX, Quadro FX 4500, GeForce 7350 LE,

        GeForce 7300 LE, GeForce 7300 SE, GeForce Go 7200, GeForce Go 7300,

        GeForce Go 7400, GeForce Go 7400 GS, Quadro NVS 110M,

        Quadro NVS 120M, Quadro FX 350M, GeForce 7500 LE, Quadro FX 350,

        GeForce 7300 GS, GeForce 7650 GS, GeForce 7600 GT, GeForce 7600 GS,

        GeForce 7300 GT, GeForce 7600 LE, GeForce 7300 GT, GeForce Go 7700,

        GeForce Go 7600, GeForce Go 7600 GT, Quadro NVS 300M,

        GeForce Go 7900 SE, Quadro FX 550M, Quadro FX 560, GeForce 7900 GTX,

        GeForce 7900 GT, GeForce 7900 GS, GeForce 7950 GX2, GeForce 7950 GX2,

        GeForce 7950 GT, GeForce Go 7950 GTX, GeForce Go 7900 GS,

        GeForce Go 7900 GTX, Quadro FX 2500M, Quadro FX 1500M,

        Quadro FX 5500, Quadro FX 3500, Quadro FX 1500, Quadro FX 4500 X2,

        GeForce 6150, GeForce 6150 LE, GeForce 6100, GeForce Go 6150,

        Quadro NVS 210S / NVIDIA GeForce 6150LE, GeForce Go 6100,

        GeForce 6150SE, GeForce 6100 nForce 405, GeForce 6100 nForce 400,

        GeForce 6100 nForce 420, GeForce 8800 GTX, GeForce 8800 GTS,

        GeForce 8800 Ultra, Quadro FX 5600, Quadro FX 4600, GeForce 8600 GTS,

        GeForce 8600 GT, GeForce 8600 GT, GeForce 8600 GS, GeForce 8400 GS,

        GeForce 9500M GS, GeForce 8600M GT, GeForce 9650M GS,

        GeForce 8700M GT, Quadro FX 370, Quadro NVS 320M, Quadro FX 570M,

        Quadro FX 1600M, Quadro FX 570, Quadro FX 1700, GeForce 8400 SE,

        GeForce 8500 GT, GeForce 8400 GS, GeForce 8300 GS, GeForce 8400 GS,

        GeForce 8600M GS, GeForce 8400M GT, GeForce 8400M GS,

        GeForce 8400M G, Quadro NVS 140M, Quadro NVS 130M, Quadro NVS 135M,

        GeForce 9400 GT, Quadro FX 360M, GeForce 9300M G, Quadro NVS 290,

        GeForce GTX 295, GeForce GTX 280, GeForce GTX 260, GeForce GTX 285,

        GeForce GTX 275, GeForce GTX 295, Quadro CX, Quadro FX 5800,

        Quadro FX 4800, Quadro FX 3800, GeForce 8800 GTS 512,

        GeForce 9800 GT, GeForce 8800 GT, GeForce 9800 GX2, GeForce 9800 GT,

        GeForce 8800 GS, GeForce GTS 240, GeForce 9800M GTX,

        GeForce 8800M GTS, GeForce GTX 280M, GeForce 9800M GT,

        GeForce 8800M GTX, GeForce 8800 GS, GeForce 9600 GSO,

        GeForce 8800 GT, GeForce 9800 GTX, GeForce 9800 GTX+,

        GeForce 9800 GT, GeForce GTS 250, GeForce 9800M GTX,

        GeForce GTX 260M, Quadro FX 3700, Quadro FX 3600M, Quadro FX 2800M,

        Quadro FX 3700M, Quadro FX 3800M, GeForce 9600 GT, GeForce 9600 GS,

        GeForce 9600 GSO 512, GeForce GT 130, GeForce GT 140,

        GeForce 9800M GTS, GeForce 9700M GTS, GeForce 9800M GS,

        GeForce 9800M GTS, Quadro FX 1800, Quadro FX 2700M, GeForce 9500 GT,

        GeForce 9400 GT, GeForce 9500 GT, GeForce 9500 GS, GeForce GT 120,

        GeForce 9600M GT, GeForce 9600M GS, GeForce 9600M GT,

        GeForce 9700M GT, GeForce 9500M G, GeForce 9650M GT, GeForce GT 130M,

        GeForce 9500 GT, Quadro FX 380, Quadro FX 580, Quadro FX 1700M,

        Quadro FX 770M, GeForce 9300 GE, GeForce 9300 GS, GeForce 8400 GS,

        GeForce 9300M GS, GeForce G100, GeForce 9200M GS, GeForce 9300M GS,

        Quadro NVS 150M, Quadro NVS 160M, GeForce G 105M, GeForce G 103M,

        Quadro NVS 420, Quadro FX 370 LP, Quadro NVS 450, Quadro NVS 295,

        GeForce GT 220, GeForce 210, GeForce GT 230M, GeForce GT 240M,

        GeForce G210, GeForce 205, GeForce 310, GeForce 210, GeForce 310,

        GeForce G210M, Quadro FX 380 LP, GeForce GT 240, GeForce GTS 260M,

        GeForce GTS 250M

(II) VESA: driver for VESA chipsets: vesa

(II) FBDEV: driver for framebuffer: fbdev

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(--) NV: Found NVIDIA GeForce 7600 GT at 01@00:00:0

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for vesa

(WW) Falling back to old probe method for fbdev

(II) Loading sub module "fbdevhw"

(II) LoadModule: "fbdevhw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/linux//libfbdevhw.so

(II) Module fbdevhw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.6.5, module version = 0.0.2

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 5.0

(II) FBDEV(1): using default device

Fatal server error:

Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify busIDs        for all framebuffer devices

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support 

         at http://wiki.x.org

 for help. 

Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

mygen ~ # 
```

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Tu n'aurait pas mis fbdev aussi ?

Bref maintenant génère un xorg.conf avec X -configure et change éventuellement le pilote par défaut pour nv si ce n'est pas le cas.

ou alors crée un /etc/X11/xorg.conf avec ça dedans :

```
Section "Device"

        Identifier "nvidia"

        Driver "nv"

EndSection

```

----------

## mysix

merci, de ce côté c'est reglé merci.

Mais maintenant j'ai un autre soucis qui vient s'ajouter.

Voilà ce qu'il se passe quand je lance startx :

```
mygen ~ # startx

xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.7390

X.Org X Server 1.6.5

Release Date: 2009-10-11

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux mygen 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 #1 SMP Fri Apr 2 15:50:13 CEST 2010 i686

Build Date: 02 April 2010  03:04:59PM

 

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Mon Apr  5 10:35:38 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

expected keysym, got XF86TouchpadToggle: line 122 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86TouchpadToggle: line 122 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86TouchpadToggle: line 122 of inet

(EE) Logitech USB Receiver: failed to initialize for relative axes.

expected keysym, got XF86TouchpadToggle: line 122 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86TouchpadToggle: line 122 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86TouchpadToggle: line 122 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86TouchpadToggle: line 122 of inet

waiting for X server to shut down error setting MTRR (base = 0xd0000000, size = 0x10000000, type = 1) Invalid argument (22)

mygen ~ # 

```

une idée ?

Et sinon on fait comment pour que gentoo prend en charge la 3D de ma carte graphique ?

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

T'a le se support du MTRR dnas ton noyau ?

 *Quote:*   

> zcat /proc/config.gz|grep MTRR
> 
> 

 

Pour la 3D comme dit plus haut fait utiliser le driver nvidia.

----------

## mysix

Apparemment il est activé

```
mygen ~ # zcat /proc/config.gz | grep MTRR

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER=y

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_ENABLE_DEFAULT=1

CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_SPARE_REG_NR_DEFAULT=1

mygen ~ # 
```

----------

## mysix

Voilà mon dernier problème (enfin j'espère)  :Laughing: 

Problème au niveau de ma souris malgré les nombreux tutoriaux mais je pense

que le problème principale réside dans le fait qu'il y a une erreur au niveau du MTRR.

```
mygen ~ # startx

xauth:  creating new authority file /root/.serverauth.13690

X.Org X Server 1.6.5

Release Date: 2009-10-11

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux mygen 2.6.31-gentoo-r10 #1 SMP Fri Apr 2 15:50:13 CEST 2010 i686

Build Date: 02 April 2010  03:04:59PM

 

        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Apr  6 00:11:33 2010

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

expected keysym, got XF86TouchpadToggle: line 122 of inet

(EE) MX Revolution: No device specified.

(EE) PreInit returned NULL for "MX Revolution"

expected keysym, got XF86TouchpadToggle: line 122 of inet

(EE) Logitech USB Receiver: failed to initialize for relative axes.

expected keysym, got XF86TouchpadToggle: line 122 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86TouchpadToggle: line 122 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86TouchpadToggle: line 122 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86TouchpadToggle: line 122 of inet

expected keysym, got XF86TouchpadToggle: line 122 of inet

waiting for X server to shut down error setting MTRR (base = 0xd0000000, size = 0x10000000, type = 1) Invalid argument (22)

mygen ~ # 
```

Ha pis le code mis pour ma souris dans Xorg.conf :

```
mygen ~ # more /etc/X11/xorg.conf

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        #InputDevice    "MX Revolution" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice     "MX Revolution" "SendCoreEvents"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

        #InputDevice    "Configured Mouse"

        #InputDevice    "stylus" "SendCoreEvents"

        #InputDevice    "cursor" "SendCoreEvents"

        #InputDevice    "eraser" "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dri2"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "dbe"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "MX Revolution"

        Driver      "evdev"

        Option      "name" "Logitech USB Receiver"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        #Option     "Device" "/dev/input/event5"

        #Option     "ZAxisMapping" ""

        #Option     "WHEELRelativeAxisButtons" "4 5"

        #Option     "HWHEELRelaticeAxisButtons" "6 7"

        Option      "phys" "usb-*/input0"

        Option      "CorePointer"

        Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "false"

        Option      "Buttons" "20"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseFBDev"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Rotate"                    # [<str>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "FlatPanel"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPDither"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CrtcNumber"                # <i>

        #Option     "FPScale"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FPTweak"                   # <i>

        #Option     "DualHead"                  # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nv"

        VendorName  "nVidia Corporation"

        BoardName   "G73 [GeForce 7600 GT]"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

mygen ~ # 
```

Comme vous pouvez le voir j'ai essayé de nombreuse choses pour ma souris ^^

Au cas ou si ca été demandé, j'ai installer : revoco, dbus, xev et evdev.

Ho encore, hald fonctionne, et le MTRR est présent.

----------

